# bow fishing



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

i shoot carp and gar


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

carp are pretty much all there is were I live


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

tannercollins10 said:


> i shoot carp and gar


hey wat was the biggest gar u shot so far


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

cali hunter said:


> hey wat was the biggest gar u shot so far


Carp and trout.:wink:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Started last year and had a blast. Probably shot around 50 fish, all carp and gar. Biggest carp was 30lbs and shot a 4 1/2 foot gar. It's quite a fun hobby to get into in the summer when nothing really is in season.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Carp and buffalo


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Im thinking about using my genesis to bowfish.


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

i shot at probably a 20 pound gar but missed. poped up and down real fast.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

this year I want to do some bowfishing, either airial or night time it don't matter to me i just want to bowfish. And down here in Florida I can find lots of outfitters that do both kinds of bowfishing.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Carp. I'm pretty cheap though, rather than go to an outfitter, I go to the river down in the woods next to my house...


----------



## INDY BOYS (Mar 12, 2007)

yal should check out bow.fishingcountry.com ... bowfishing is getting very popular


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

BFC is a great forum. Haven't been on there for months though. Anyway, you guys should really check it out...


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> this year I want to do some bowfishing, either airial or night time it don't matter to me i just want to bowfish. And down here in Florida I can find lots of outfitters that do both kinds of bowfishing.


you dont have to have an outfitter to bow fish. i just contacted some local lakes and see if they allowed bowfishing. and if they said yes then i contacted my dfg and asked them wat fish are allowed to be bowfished in the county. so now i do all my bowfishing diy style.
so good luck and trust me your not a real archer untill you bow fish. by far one of the most funnest things ive ever done


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

Im addicted to bowfishing! 
We go after Gator gar and buffs, really want to go stingray bowfishing but dont know where to look so i havent tried...


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

Buffs, commons, suckers, and quillback thats about all i shoot were i am


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

WI BowFish said:


> Buffs, commons, suckers, and quillback thats about all i shoot were i am


What is the biggest buff you seen, and shot?


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

biggest i shot weighed #45, but ive had some on that were bigger, they tend to get a little frisky when u shoot them...lol :wink:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

never tried it but would like to.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> never tried it but would like to.


bro i stonglly encourage you its the funnest thing you will ever do with archery. except when you killed an animal that you worked hard for.
but like i said its alot of fun. all you need to do is contact lakes and see if they allow bowfishing and if they do contact your dfg and ask them wat is allowed to be killed in the area.
then go to your local bow shop and see if you can get a set up.
if you can afford it buy ams bowfishing supplies its great stuff


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

WI BowFish said:


> biggest i shot weighed #45, but ive had some on that were bigger, they tend to get a little frisky when u shoot them...lol :wink:


yeah they do, they always tend to pull out for me. We try to stick them twice... but i got the new fireagle so i dont plan on losing anymore! and congrats 45 is a bigone


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

sweet, the fire eagle packs a major punch! I just got a oneida so im set for this year lol


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

lol nice!!!! i've heard those oneida are the best bowfishing bows but what makes them so good?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Preci$e$hooter said:


> lol nice!!!! i've heard those oneida are the best bowfishing bows but what makes them so good?


ive heard that and seen some people that shoot a screamin eagle for bowfishing


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

oneida's are super smooth and is very enjoyable to shoot, the ospreys are the best in my opinion, they pack a mahjor punch with low poundage and u can snap shoot very easily with it. cant get better than a oneida in my opinion


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

the next bow ill get will be an osprey i suppose, sounds like the ultimate bow for fishing....


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

went out today and got 34 not to bad:wink: that puts me up to 198 fish total for 2010 so far:darkbeer:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Carp and trout.:wink:


Last I checked there were no carp in the last frontier and shooting trout is frowned upon, not that you would do that...:wink:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

WI BowFish said:


> went out today and got 34 not to bad:wink: that puts me up to 198 fish total for 2010 so far:darkbeer:


nice I need to get ready to do some because my cousin has his licence this year and his dad is letting him use his pse kingfisher
iam going to use one of my dads longbows that he built
what do you guys shoot for minimum weight
oh and is that a onieda screamin eagle


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

im shootin #50 right now out of my black eagle, but i have AMS fish hawks to and i have had them cranked as low as they can go and i still stuck fish, o and the oneida is a black eagle.


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

I may try it this year. But between 3D and bow hunting I don't have much time or money.


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

dosnt take much to get started, u can go and get a hand wrap reel , and a arrow, and your set, check out www.cajunarchery.com and www.backwaterbowfishing.com they have everything u need to get started


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

Saw those on BFC.. WI Bowfisher your killin me already for '10.. You need to let me catch up!


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

Preci$e$hooter said:


> Saw those on BFC.. WI Bowfisher your killin me already for '10.. You need to let me catch up!


Ha, u better hurry up man, im gonna break the 200 mark tommorow:wink:


----------



## bowfisher89 (Sep 11, 2008)

I haven't been on here in a while. Looks like bowfishing has become some what more popular on this site. I love it! I go whenever and wherever I have the chance! Those of yall that haven't tried it need to give it a try, you'll be hooked for the rest of your life!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Is bowfishing privat ponds legal?
One of my friends neighbors put in a way too many grass carp and wants rid of some 
at evening you can see them just floating on top


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I hope to do some this summer...


----------



## Bowfisherchris (Feb 13, 2010)

BowBoy78 said:


> Is bowfishing privat ponds legal?
> One of my friends neighbors put in a way too many grass carp and wants rid of some
> at evening you can see them just floating on top


Where does he live????? I'll be there tomorrow!!!!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

cali hunter said:


> bro i stonglly encourage you its the funnest thing you will ever do with archery. except when you killed an animal that you worked hard for.
> but like i said its alot of fun. all you need to do is contact lakes and see if they allow bowfishing and if they do contact your dfg and ask them wat is allowed to be killed in the area.
> then go to your local bow shop and see if you can get a set up.
> if you can afford it buy ams bowfishing supplies its great stuff


My neighbors bowfish only bout two miles down the road. also, I have a $20 gift card for the local bow shop...how much is a good setup?


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> My neighbors bowfish only bout two miles down the road. also, I have a $20 gift card for the local bow shop...how much is a good setup?


well if u already have a bow then ur set. u can use almost anyrest including a wiskerbiscuit. i dont perfer a wiskerbiscuit but it works. but u can get a arrow for like 10 bucks and a wrap around reel. for 20 bucks.ut it all a good cause. if i were u i would look in the classified add and by it of of there. or ebay


----------

